# Triton on/off sw interlock hack



## CharlesWebster (Nov 24, 2015)

I read somewhere about a hack that would allow the operation of the automatic spindle lock and allow the motor to be turned on and off from an external switch.

I don't recall where I saw the article. Can anyone point me to it, please. 

I'm designing a table around my Triton MFO001 and am trying to avoid having to open the router compartment door to turn on and off the motor.

Suggestions are welcome.

<Chas>


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

Maybe this is what you are looking for?

Removing the Triton switch interlock


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Chas...you dont need to disable the interlock...lock the router switch on and use the external switch...that is exactly what I've done and i still have the safety function for changing bits...

Its just not necessary to disable the safety interlock...


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

I never turn the triton in my table off. I unplug it when changing bits. But I do not need to raise the router to the lock position to change bits. That is because use a muscle chuck. It sure made my life easier. Harry did a great thread on it here is the link

http://www.routerforums.com/portable-routing/42066-putting-musclechuck-through-its-paces.html


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks for this link. I use a TRA001 under the table and its interlock switch is an annoyance. Wish the manufacturer could find a better way to handle this. To have to dismantle the machine to make it usable easily for table use seems a stretch. That model is a horrible choice for freehand use unless you're pretty strong and can horse that thing around. I may resort to leaving it on and using a pair of switches to turn it off and on, and unplug it for blade changes as Paduke suggests.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Like mentioned above, I turn the switch on but it is connected to a Rockler paddle switch for starting and stopping. I do have to set it up again when I change bits.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

MT Stringer said:


> Like mentioned above, I turn the switch on but it is connected to a Rockler paddle switch for starting and stopping. I do have to set it up again when I change bits.


I have the same setup. My router is in Rockler's metal housing, which doesn't leave much room for reaching in to adjust anything. Maybe I have to replace it with a larger wooden enclosure and a wider door?


----------



## Geevesmac (Jul 15, 2014)

I have a door either side of my table, to access the compartment where the router is housed, which also serves to constrain the bit of dust which escapes. One is to access the speed control knob, and the safety switch to change bits, and the other is to access the height locking lever. Works very well. Although using the switch can be tedious, with the direct access it is no real issue, and I appreciate the safety it provides.


----------



## kywoodchopper (Jul 18, 2013)

I have several router tables around the shop and all are plugged into power strips along with the shop vacuum. I turn on the power on the power strip to start both the router and the vacuum. I never open the door of the router table for this. Malcolm / Kentucky USA


----------



## CharlesWebster (Nov 24, 2015)

Nickp said:


> Chas...you dont need to disable the interlock...lock the router switch on and use the external switch...that is exactly what I've done and i still have the safety function for changing bits...
> 
> Its just not necessary to disable the safety interlock...


Well, leaving the router power switch on means the collet can't be raised above the table. That means that one of the nicer features of this router is lost if you can't lock the spindle for one-wrench above the table bit changes.

I don't think I'm up for disassembling the router to the extent necessary to remove the mechanical interlock, so I guess I'm down to reaching under and turning off the router switch when I need to change bits. :frown:


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

CharlesWebster said:


> Well, leaving the router power switch on means the collet can't be raised above the table. That means that one of the nicer features of this router is lost if you can't lock the spindle for one-wrench above the table bit changes.
> 
> I don't think I'm up for disassembling the router to the extent necessary to remove the mechanical interlock, so I guess I'm down to reaching under and turning off the router switch when I need to change bits. :frown:


You wont be sorry...i oriented the Triton diagonal and reach to the right with index finger holding interlock and middle finger to operate the switch. I unplug for bit change.


----------



## kywoodchopper (Jul 18, 2013)

Is your router screwed to the table or is it attached to a plate? I run a production shop and don't change router bit heights & seldom change a bit. But if I needed to raise or lower the bit I open the door and turn the knob to raise or lower the bit. If I want to change the bit I open the door and push up on the router to lift it out. It is setting on 8-leveling screws and held in place with gravity. Just unplug the router, open the door and lift the router out. Make the bit change and drop it back onto the leveling screws, plug the router in and go to work. Malcolm / Kentucky USA


----------



## CharlesWebster (Nov 24, 2015)

kywoodchopper said:


> Is your router screwed to the table or is it attached to a plate? I run a production shop and don't change router bit heights & seldom change a bit. But if I needed to raise or lower the bit I open the door and turn the knob to raise or lower the bit. If I want to change the bit I open the door and push up on the router to lift it out. It is setting on 8-leveling screws and held in place with gravity. Just unplug the router, open the door and lift the router out. Make the bit change and drop it back onto the leveling screws, plug the router in and go to work. Malcolm / Kentucky USA


That sort of defeats the whole "change bits above the table" feature doesn't it?

Those of us who have only one router table, and who do projects rather than production, probably change bits and bit heights more often than you have to.

<Chas>


----------

